# Will the Ghost Cube series ever be mass-produced?



## Quuador (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

I really love the Ghost Cubes and would love to have one. 
But since I only collected twisty puzzles since a short time and I'm not willing to pay 100+ dollar for a single puzzle, I was wondering when these great kind of cubes will be mass-produced (if they will be at all).

Thanks in advance for the responses,

PS: I've seen a similar topic, but that was from three years ago..

Greetz,
Quuador


----------



## BaMiao (Apr 20, 2013)

I would love this. It seems to be pretty popular, so it may happen. Maybe we can petition Calvin from hknowstore to make it?


----------



## Quuador (Apr 20, 2013)

BaMiao said:


> I would love this. It seems to be pretty popular, so it may happen. Maybe we can petition Calvin from hknowstore to make it?


Well, you have my vote for that. 
I just find it strange that a puzzle that is already around since begin 2009 which a lot of cubers seem to want isn't mass-produced yet. :confused:

Greetz,
Quuador


----------



## stensgaard (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 20, 2013)

I doubt it. If so I guess I'll get the factory made as well.


----------



## Maccoboy (Apr 21, 2013)

i really hope these do get made, i already have the 3x3 version but would still be amazing to have the whole set mass produced and i would so buy them all  as long as they're well made, some mass produced puzzles are crap quality, hope these would not turn out that way...


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Apr 21, 2013)

No.


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 21, 2013)

I also wished that they would mass-produce it, but I don't think it's happening anytime soon.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2013)

they arent mass produced? ok.

maybe calvin or someone will mass produce the 3x3 one sometime if enough people want them.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm thinking the molds would be a pain to make because of the irregular pieces and all.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 22, 2013)

You can buy a ghost cube on shapeways I think.

But yea, not in the 30-40 dollar range


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> You can buy a ghost cube on shapeways



It's actually cheaper to ask him to shape mod a 3x3 for you. I am assuming that it is the same person who sells them.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't know to be honest.. you'd have to ask


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I'm thinking the molds would be a pain to make because of the irregular pieces and all.



maybe, if all the pieces are different (which I think they are), but if mf8 can make a mass produced petaminx then they can make a ghost cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes.. they should be able to.. but I think copyrights may come into play there. You can copy the design and make one, just peachy, but you are NOT allowed to sell it as far as I know. A recent discussion about this on Twistypuzzles.. found it: http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=25233&start=0.

Now if the originating designer would contact someone like mf8 it could be done I am sure but I don't know if he'd want/do that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I don't know to be honest.. you'd have to ask



It is cheaper to get him to make you one.
I recently ordered 2 --> 4 and they cost me about twice the price of a single shapeways 3x3 ghost.

He may have a company mass produce them once people stop ordering them from him if the cut is good.


----------

